# Poulan 16" saw with leak at cylinder head gasket: Fix it or replace it?



## wejohnson2k6 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a Poulan 16 inch chain saw. My father bought it, so I don't know how old it is, but I know it is pre 2000.

I've learned to work on the carb and had it running pretty good. Recently put a new Oregon bar, sprocket, and chain on it. It cut good, and is pretty light, so it is easy to handle for small jobs.

Recently it quit while my father was using it. I sprayed some starting fluid in it and it would sometimes start. Sometimes it would run, but I never could get it to run good. Cleaned up the carb, checked the fuel system, etc. I could tell that the engine was not consistently drawing fuel and air into it. After reading some posts on this site, I decided to check the allen screws that hold the cylinder head to the crankcase. The screws are tight, but I definitely have a leak at the gasket.

So I'm wondering if its worth replacing the gasket? Has anyone done this already? Can I just remove the screws, pull the cylinder head off, put a new gasket on, and put it back together? Or will a bunch of parts fall out when I pull the cylinder head off? Are there other things I should do at the same time?

The little saw has a lot of hours on it. Hurricanes provide lots of opportunities to use a chainsaw. Even if replacing the gasket is simple, will I just be repairing something else in a few weeks?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah its worth it, it should cost that much either. if your gonna replace that, any other seal while your there wouldn't hurt. if you pull the cylinder off, all that you'll have to worry about is the connecting rod, and piston, and getting it back in the cylinder (use some 2 cycle oil when you do) are you sure its that gasket?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There could be two problems there. One is the crankcase seal as you said and the other could be bearing seals. If you are going to tear it down then you might as well replace both... but you really need a bearing puller to get the bearings off correctly. Depending on the model saw it may not even have a crankcase seal and will just use silicone sealer.

If the piston and cylinder look good the saw still still run for a long time. Pull the muffler and look in the cylinder for any scoring.


----------

